# Floor laying in Mallorca



## mikeyp1234 (May 2, 2021)

Hello, I have a flooring company based by London and I am a specialist is LVT such and Amtico and Karndean and am thinking of moving to Mallorca with my family and wanted to carry on doing the same there. Can anyone help in terms of knowing if there is a lot of work out there?

thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mikeyp1234 said:


> Hello, I have a flooring company based by London and I am a specialist is LVT such and Amtico and Karndean and am thinking of moving to Mallorca with my family and wanted to carry on doing the same there. Can anyone help in terms of knowing if there is a lot of work out there?
> 
> thanks


Hows your Spanish and German?


----------



## mikeyp1234 (May 2, 2021)

I will be honest I do not speak either but am planning Spanish lessons very soon.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I 


mikeyp1234 said:


> Hello, I have a flooring company based by London and I am a specialist is LVT such and Amtico and Karndean and am thinking of moving to Mallorca with my family and wanted to carry on doing the same there. Can anyone help in terms of knowing if there is a lot of work out there?
> 
> thanks


As you will know to work in Spain you need a Visa. In your case it will need to be a work one specifically allowing you to be self-employed. At the moment no one really knows how easy these are to get. What we do know is that certain financial factors are attached and that the Visa needs to applied for in the uk. Essentially money is the important thing. You will need to demonstrate you have enough for a few years for yourself and family. At the end of the day the big question is whether there is a call for floor laying . I am pretty certain there are plenty of persons doing this and I know from having used a Spanish one a few years ago it's very very cheap. Unlike UK manual labour is very cheap. So I guess if you feel you can manage on a reduced income and be willing to work in the heat of the summer its possible. As the other poster pointed out: cant see how you will manage without Spanish.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mikeyp1234 said:


> I will be honest I do not speak either but am planning Spanish lessons very soon.


Do you qualify for a visa? Have you researched autónomo payments.. Things are so very different now after Brexit. Also how old are you children ( family I'm presuming) would they fit into state school or need international schools. We don't have many people on here from the various islands we all tend to be on the mainland. Best wishes


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I will be totally honest. I wish you everything you wish yourself and all the luck in the world but without Spanish it will be tough. Mallorca has a high german community and its always easier to get work from the foreign population if you are foreign but you'll need German for that. 

Floor laying is very niche. It's not like a mechanic that everyone needs one day. Without spanish, it will be almost impossible to get spanish customers. Not that they are at all intolerant of foreigners but clearly if someone wants a floor then they need to fluently be able to communicate their needs... Styles, designs, materials. And even with spanish it will take a long time to build a reputation.

In spain a lot of tradespeople get their work from word of mouth.. "you need a floor, call pepe, he did my neighbours mother's sisters uncles bathroom floor". Almost everything we need... Electrician, plumber, etc we get from recomendaciones. 

As others have said, do your homework. Check you can get a visa and lesrn spanish fluently.... Believe me, a quick course won't make you fluent. It takes years

I really hope you can follow your dreams. But go in eyes wide open!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are people in Spain installing the type of tile the OP is mentioning? I don't remember a huge amount of non ceramic / stone tile.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Are people in Spain installing the type of tile the OP is mentioning? I don't remember a huge amount of non ceramic / stone tile.



That was my thought... I've only ever seen stone or ceramic here on the mainland


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

TBH it is very difficult to set up a business that will work if you are basically offering an already existing service. Spain is awash with people who can provide construction related skills and products ( on account of the fact that construction is a huge industry). Labour cost is cheap as alot of work is carried out by non registered persons and these persons will therefore be prepared to work long days. Unless you are of the mind that working incessantly for a wage that is considerably less than the UK for the sake of nice weather I would stay where you are. Couple all this to the fact that no one would move to UK to set up business without at least an ability to speak English at A2 level you can see how important language is as a basic requirement. There is perhaps more enjoyment to be had from working hard in UK and then enjoying a nice relaxing 3 week holiday in Spain every 6 months or so.


----------

